# Wine sauce concentrate



## shgreen1 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum. 

A recipe was shared with me that calls for "wine sauce concentrate". Does anyone know what this is? Is it something that is purchased or something made ahead of time and used as part of a base for other dishes? I'm kind of at a loss, and thanks for your help!


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

If you could provide a little more information or context like the recipe itself it would be helpful.


----------

